# Tanglewood 2014



## csolomonholmes

Looks like Tanglewood's 2014 schedule is up and who is kicking it off? Surprise surprise it's none other than James Taylor! and for two nights in a row! I really don't understand his appeal. It's like he's the folk equivalent of Kenny G or something. At least this years festival of contemporary music looks promising and it's a month early this year. For a measly $11 you get new music (usually) and a chance to sit anywhere in Ozawa Hall (always general admission). If you are really lucky, you might even get to meet the actual composer - I saw Sean Shepherd outside just hanging out a couple years ago. Even the BSO's program looks promising.


----------



## Radames

csolomonholmes said:


> Looks like Tanglewood's 2014 schedule is up and who is kicking it off? Surprise surprise it's none other than James Taylor! and for two nights in a row! I really don't understand his appeal. It's like he's the folk equivalent of Kenny G or something. At least this years festival of contemporary music looks promising and it's a month early this year. For a measly $11 you get new music (usually) and a chance to sit anywhere in Ozawa Hall (always general admission). If you are really lucky, you might even get to meet the actual composer - I saw Sean Shepherd outside just hanging out a couple years ago. Even the BSO's program looks promising.


I read this :
The BSO's opening night on July 5 showcases the celebrated soprano Renee Fleming in an all-American program of operatic arias and selections from the Great American Songbook. The conductor remains to be determined.

"It's the first time in my career of 30-odd years that I've announced a concert without a conductor," said Artistic Administrator Anthony Fogg .


----------



## hreichgott

They don't usually consider the yearly James Taylor shows part of the regular season--same with whatever jazz or pop is scheduled for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Rackon

csolomonholmes said:


> Looks like Tanglewood's 2014 schedule is up and who is kicking it off? Surprise surprise it's none other than James Taylor! and for two nights in a row! I really don't understand his appeal. It's like he's the folk equivalent of Kenny G or something. At least this years festival of contemporary music looks promising and it's a month early this year. For a measly $11 you get new music (usually) and a chance to sit anywhere in Ozawa Hall (always general admission). If you are really lucky, you might even get to meet the actual composer - I saw Sean Shepherd outside just hanging out a couple years ago. Even the BSO's program looks promising.


Taylor is much better than that; he's really not a folkie, plus to be like Kenny G he'd have to play and sing sharp, which Taylor does not do.

You can relax now you know Renee is the season opener.


----------

